# Spring has sprung



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was a good boy and got all the honeydos done in the morning. Had a quick bite to eat and headed to the river for a couple hours to check it out. I must have held my mouth right because it was pretty good. For the dry fly crowd, there were lots of midges but only saw one single BWO. Nothing was feeding on the surface. Browns, whitefish, and bows were all repping. Fish were in good shape. 

A few pics for viewing pleasure.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - great looking fish!


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Very nice looking fish. I always mark spring by a good BWO hatch. i was able to get out on a local river and was surprised to find a decent hatch happening. I would estimate the naturals as size 20. I used a size 18 (smallest I had and about the limit for my vision now) and had a blast. Fish were feeding on emergers with an occasional rise to a dun.I used a gray comparadun that sat low in the surface. I stood in one spot and caught at least a dozen without moving my feet much. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I must have held my mouth right because it was pretty good.


Old school reference there! Love it!!!

Solid work.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

NativeCutt said:


> I always mark spring by a good BWO hatch.


It's kind of weird, but I've been back to the Lopro a couple times since that report and haven't seen any more this spring. Usually, they regularly go off and the fish definitely respond. The last trip had a ton of midges hatching but the fish seemed to completely ignore them.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice Brown.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Spring, Is that what you call it when you get up, look out and there is an inch of white stuff on everything?


----------

